
The App That Reminds You You're Going to Die - asethos
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/01/when-death-pings/546587/?single_page=true
======
bitadder
I for one hope that Silicon Valley's immortality efforts succeed.

Notifications induce enough anxiety as they are--I don't need more reminders
that, as things stand, I am likely going to die.

~~~
nicolashahn
Then again, you don't want to wake up 80 years old and realize you forgot to
live. That might not be a problem for you personally but it is for a lot of
people. I fear that more than actually dying.

------
pvsukale3
No. I don't want multiple anxiety attacks in a day.

------
ghostcluster
Everything about this is just obnoxious posturing.

------
nehushtan
This too shall pass

